# خدام المسيح



## سندريلا فايز (12 فبراير 2010)

ياريت يبقى فيه فى المنتدى قسم خاص بخدام المسيح او الخدمة 
 اكيد من ضمن الكم الهائل المتواجد بالمنتدى فيه نسبة كبيرة من الخدام والخدامات واكيد هنستفاد من بعض 
وياريت يكون فيه فروع داخل القسم " فرع ملايكة ، فرع ابتدائى ، فرع اعدادى ، فرع ثانوى ، جامعة " 
بحيث كل خادم او خادمة هيتكلم فى الفرع الخاص بخدمته عن مشاكل السن فى المرحلة دى ، الصعوبات اللى واجهته و المواضيع اللى اداها فى الخدمة واثرتت فى المخدومين واتفاعلوا معاها 

وممكن فى كل فرع كل خادم يدخل يكتب الموضوع اللى شرحه لولاده ويدخل خادم اخر يكتب موضوعه وياخد اى موضوع اخر للاسبوع القادم​


----------



## Fady_1 (13 فبراير 2010)

أقتراح ممتاز فى طريق أكمال الكنيسه الالكترونيه :17_1_33[1]:
:big35: وأحييكى يا سندريلا على الاقتراح وأضم صوتى لصوتك


----------



## سندريلا فايز (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على تأييدك للفكرة يا Fady_1
ونتمنى تنفيذها فى المنتدى 
:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن تفتحى موضوع بده ولما روك يلاقى عليه اقبال يتثبت ومستنين راى الزعيم​*


----------

